
Ask HN: How to move from back to front-end? - Lambari
Hello HN,<p>I&#x27;ve been coding back-end services for the last 2 years. I have a solid understanding of everything that happens after some client makes one http request, but I want to move closer to product development.<p>How can I do it, not only from a technical point of view but also as a member of the back-end team of the company I work on?
======
Lambari
(I have already talked to my supervisor, that said that He is ok about
assigning me front-end tasks when I think I'm read)

